
Is Staying in the New Going Out? - justinwr
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/04/12/t-magazine/is-staying-in-the-new-going-out.html?_r=1&referer=
======
seibelj
Sometimes my significant other and I go out, sometimes we stay in! It's almost
like we do different things depending on our moods, schedules, and the weather
outside...

~~~
joslin01
That's crazy!

------
smacktoward
No, you just got old.

This has been another edition of Simple Answers to Stupid Questions™.

------
wmeredith
This is pretty light even for editorial fare. Are there actual statistics
stating that people stay in more now? I was under the impression that dining
out in particular was at an all time high.

------
mchahn
In the 90's the big thing was "cocooning" which meant staying at home. Some
fake trends never die.

------
WiseWeasel
In other news, Molly Young, writer for the New York Times, was sad to discover
that she's getting old, and so are the people she knows.

Suggested headline: Molly Young Feeling Old

~~~
kough
Based on her twitter it seems like she's right on the young side of the NYT's
demographic, which is definitely older than HN's demographic.

